# Start of Tort Wading Pool Pictures



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 12, 2009)

I have been wanting to construct a wading pool for my sulcatas instead of having to soak them in a baby pool, so here is the start of construction!

1st we dug a hole with slanted sides the approx. size we wanted.







2nd My husband mixed the concrete and started with a good heavy base.






3rd He carried the cement up the sides. Easy slant so they can get in and out without a problem. 






Now I have to wait a day or 2 to fill it. I can't wait to see it in use. I will post pics of the final project with the torts enjoying.


----------



## Itort (Jul 12, 2009)

Looks really good. A hint for winter seeing you are in New Jersey, put a log or some type wood in pool. This absorbs the ice pressure instead of the concrete. Also how does it drain ?


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the tip with the log Larry. It won't have a drain. It is not that deep and I will be able to spray it out and scrub with a brush to clean it.


----------



## shelber10 (Jul 12, 2009)

thats a great idea good luck with it!!!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 12, 2009)

That's awesome! Congrats on undertaking such a project. I bet the torts will love it. Looking forward to seeing the torts enjoy the new addition.


----------



## Isa (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow, nice project Dee.
I am sure your Sulcatas will love their new pool


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 12, 2009)

That's what I have for my box turtles. Just an indentation in the dirt and covered with redi-mix. Every morning I just scoop the water out with my hands and re-fill them. The redi-mix is full of rocks, and when it dries the sides are rough from the rocks and easy for the turtles to climb out.

Yvonne


----------



## terryo (Jul 12, 2009)

What a great idea Dee...I am going to copy it for my enclosure. I have to take the dish out for the winter because it will crack, and that looks so easy. I will have to look for that redi-mix Yvonne.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 12, 2009)

It was really simple. I can't wait for them to go in! Took only about an hour.


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Great Job Dee and Dee's hubby. I am sure the Sullys will love it as will you. Terry I think you can find Redi-mix just about anyplace, I know Home Depot and Lowes carries it.


----------



## Millerlite (Jul 12, 2009)

Looks cool, take pictures when its fully done, Should be even better. Also will give people some good ideas.


----------



## Laura (Jul 13, 2009)

that is exactly what i did for my sulcatas. i dont see them use it much, bt there is poop in it from time to time. easy to hose out. However, mine leaks. :-( i have to have a hose constantly dripping into it. i need to seal it, but not sure what to use and havent really looked.. let me know if you have the same prob and what you use.


----------



## bettinge (Jul 13, 2009)

I would seal it with a good silicone, like silicone II made by GE. Its available from HD or Lowes!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 13, 2009)

That or aquarium sealant could work. Anything safe for human/animal consumption out of.


----------



## Shelly (Jul 25, 2009)

Might have been a good idea to lay down some wire mesh before pouring the cement.


----------



## terryo (Jul 25, 2009)

I did copy your idea Dee, only my son put down some pond liner first and then put the cement over that. You are right, the sloped sides make it so easy for them to get in and out. Thank you.


----------



## Nay (Jul 26, 2009)

You guys are the coolest!! Giving us all those ideas. Terry, my husbad has been getting hounded because I have always wanted a pond. Yeah and that means more pets because you can't have a pond with no fish. Then it's running something to keep it from freezing or bringing them inside for winter. I showed him your pen pics and we are doing some plans to make a pen something like what you have. He probably figures if I get that I won't be bugging for the pond after all, and you know what he's right! I would love to incorperate all those plants with some running water. All these years of torts and I guess I just had a brain fart never putting in hosta etc. Grassland mix and weeds is all they have ever had! Thank you for a great kick start!
And Dee you get the gold star for remembering to do pics as work in progress. (And I guess hubby gets the gold star for doing it! Well probably most of it, if it's like my house.)!
Thanks Na


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Glad you were able to use this simple idea. Terry, I just wish I could have my pen looking like yours but the sulcatas would have that torn down in hot second. Na, I like step by step instructions I am a visual learner! LOL! And my husband, John, does deserve a gold star for his hard work and putting up with all of my requests! As for the sullys using the pond, they have not really gone in it but do stand at the edge and drink from it.


----------

